# Here I go again



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

After two failed attempts I'm trying a Red Copper/Dragon male halfmoon and a Red Cambodian crowntail female.

They're acclimating now and they are flaring and flirting and what not. I'll just keep you updated. And since I can't figure out how to add photos from my phone, So I'll copy and paste some general photos of what they look like.

Male:









Female:


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

they're so pretty! good luck with them


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ditto good luck


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well the male is released and will hopefully build a nest by tomorrow. She want's to get out of her jsr but not until he bbuilds a nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh nice, I hope all goes well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keep us updated!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's scared (jumped...AGAIN) but what can he do yo her? She can do more damage to him than he can to her :/

Nothing yet but it's just the first day.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck on the spawning MrVamp!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I released the female. The male hasn't bothered her much, he has started building a nest. Maybe by tonight I'll have eggs


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. It will be interesting seeing what color their fry will be


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's hoping for eggs!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope to hear good news tonight!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Good luck! Hope there's a great outcome!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohh! So exciting!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Astralbetta (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello! Why would you create a comb tail out of a halfmoon and a crowntail? Just wondering!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Astralbetta said:


> Hello! Why would you create a comb tail out of a halfmoon and a crowntail? Just wondering!


Not a combtail but a half-sun tail 

Unfortunately guys, I caught the female destroying the bubblenest 

I replaced her with a double tail female...DARN ;P

By breeding a double tail to a single tail I'm looking for better finnage. So the first female didn't work but I had a back up plan (as a good breeder always does  ).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope the replacement female will get the job done. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> i hope the replacement female will get the job done. Lol


lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Aw, sorry about the first attempt. I hope the new one will work.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Any word on the replacement?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well the double tail female is back in her jar. The male became depressed when I removed the crowntail female and just layed at the bottom whil the female swan around. I replaced her with the original female and fed them live baby brine shrimp to get them to spawn.

BTW, I bought the Sanfrancisco Bay Shrmipery the other day and one hatch of eggs has lasted three days  I'm thinking of using this shrimpery full time now


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I found out what's wrong with my bettas. After reading an article on aggression I found out that several other breeders arwe having problems getting them to spawn.

So I'm not alone


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I'm happy to say that this male is in the mood to spawn (magic brine shrimp, lol). He started building a nest and trying to lure her under it (instead of chasing her under it he's wagging his body and fully flared under the nest)and she pokes her head out, swims to the nest goes back so I'm thinking by tomorrow they'll spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them. Hopefully tomorrow you'll have eggs.


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's hoping!

And congratulations on whatever you end up with!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BearFish96 said:


> Here's hoping!
> 
> And congratulations on whatever you end up with!


I'm using these two to help with my best breeding acheivment the Red Crusaders. I've spawned pairs that look like these ones before (heck, the first spawn threw a gold dragon!!!) and I LOVE the way they come out.

Thanks  I've been having the WORST time getting my pairs to spawn lately (two failed attempts in the same month :/) .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, maybe it will work this time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Well, maybe it will work this time.


These guys are doing better than most, I didn't even condition them O_O .


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

mrvampire....what do you do with the babies? Are you able to sell them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

sweetviolets said:


> mrvampire....what do you do with the babies? Are you able to sell them?


Just local stuff mainly. My friends take a lot too and I give them to family also


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

How much are you usually able to get for the babies at the store?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> How much are you usually able to get for the babies at the store?


THE STORE!!! HA!! Sorry but I had to have a good laugh. I wouldn't sell them to the store EVER. Mainly because I've worked hard (mainly on the Red Crusaders) to have them sold for $3.00 at PetCo.

I'm not sure they'd take them anyway.


----------

